# Replacing Mazzer SJ with Feldgrind, for espresso.



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone done this (or similar). I'm really tempted to go down this route. I understand the Feldgrind is capable of espresso, and it's significantly smaller - for my uses (2-3 shots a day) I don't think the manual grinding is going to be an issue. There's a possibility I'd have to travel a bit for work in the future, spending 6 months or possibly longer in one location - my plan would be to sell the SJ once I've got the Feldgrind, and if I move I'd then have to only sell/replace the Gaggia at each destination.

Really interested to hear all opinions.

Thanks,

Tobie.


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

I owned both at the same time. I use a feldgrind for aeropress at work and the odd time for espresso at home before upgrading the SJ. The feldgrind can easily grind fine enough for espresso. In my opinion the grind quality was better on the SJ and slightly better taste in the cup. Feldgrind very easy to adjust from one brew method to the other but obviously more work involved.


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Aaron F said:


> I owned both at the same time. I use a feldgrind for aeropress at work and the odd time for espresso at home before upgrading the SJ. The feldgrind can easily grind fine enough for espresso. In my opinion the grind quality was better on the SJ and slightly better taste in the cup. Feldgrind very easy to adjust from one brew method to the other but obviously more work involved.


Hey thanks for the response, I would hopefully own both alongside each other so I could make the evaluation myself.

Has anyone else replaced an electric grinder with the feldgrind for espresso?

Thanks,

Tobie.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've replaced the Eureka Mignon with Feldgrind, but planning to get the Kinu M68 soon for espresso and use the Feldgrind for other methods and travelling. It is definitely capable but as the saying goes, bigger is better


----------



## snowdropp (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm at a stage where my budget determines choosing between a Feldgrind or a Rocky electric grinder. Outside of convenience / durability factors i.e. purely based on quality of grind, which route would you recommend?


----------

